# Corsair H60 + Enermax Lüftern



## mfgchris (9. März 2014)

*Corsair H60 + Enermax Lüftern*

Hallo zusammen,
Ich hätte mal ne frage und zwar habe ich noch Enermax T.B. Silence und Apollish Lüfter rum liegen jetzt dachte ich mir ich mach die auf eine H60 drauf aber lohnt sich das auch den mitgeliferten lüfter zu ersetzen gegen einen der beiden oben genannten?


----------



## Sugar70 (9. März 2014)

*AW: Corsair H60 + Enermax Lüftern*

Hi,
das wirst du dann sehen und hören wenn du es machst!
Trau dich! Wirst bestimmt nicht dabei gebissen!


----------



## mfgchris (9. März 2014)

Vom höhren her wird es auf jedenfall besser... hab im moment nen macho bw drin und sechs der gegannten lüfter und man hört nichts...

Dachte vielleicht hat schon jemand erfahrungen mit dieser kombi gemacht die er teilen möchte.


----------



## Abductee (9. März 2014)

*AW: Corsair H60 + Enermax Lüftern*

Du kannst halt einen Macho geräuschtechnisch nicht mit einer KompaktWakü vergleichen.

Wie schnell dreht sich dein jetziger Lüfter im Leerlauf und unter Last?


----------



## mfgchris (9. März 2014)

Der läuft permanent auf 1200 touren


----------



## ha-jo55 (9. März 2014)

*AW: Corsair H60 + Enermax Lüftern*

EINFACH TESTEN; IN DER REGEL SIND DIE MITGELIEFERTEN LÜFTER VON CORSAIR LAUTER ALS DEINE:

HA-JO


----------



## Aemkeisdna (9. März 2014)

*AW: Corsair H60 + Enermax Lüftern*

Nimm gleich 2 Enermax Lüfter.  Einen vorne einen hinten und du hast ruhe.  

Habe auch eine H60 mir 2 Lüftern. Cpu wird mit 1,2V bei 2x1000rpm max.  65C° warm.


----------



## Abductee (10. März 2014)

*AW: Corsair H60 + Enermax Lüftern*

Warum laufen deine Lüfter permanent auf 1200rpm?
Werden die nicht geregelt?


----------



## Carlo (10. März 2014)

*AW: Corsair H60 + Enermax Lüftern*

Ich habe so eine ähnliche Kombi (Enermax 120er T.B.Vegas und H60 2nd. Edi.) in meinem Zwerg eingebaut. 
Hatte vorher ein eLoop am Radi. Lasse den Lüfter über das MB (PWM) regeln. 

Mein Fazit: Geräuschtechnisch:      besser als vorher. 
               Temperaturtechnisch:   leicht bessere Temperaturen festgestellt.
               Styletechnisch :       besser als vorher.


----------



## mfgchris (10. März 2014)

Abductee schrieb:


> Warum laufen deine Lüfter permanent auf 1200rpm?
> Werden die nicht geregelt?



Ich hab ihn so eingestellt damit ich immer volle leistung habe.
Wie gesagt ich höhre vom pc nichts und somit stört es mich auch nicht.

Ich habe die normale h60 da müsste ich mir nich schrauben für den 2. Lüfter organisiern.


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (10. März 2014)

*AW: Corsair H60 + Enermax Lüftern*

Wenn es sich um die H60 rev1 handelt, ist jeder Lüfter leiser als der mitgelieferte (ausgenommen Windturbinen ala Papst )

Der Enermax wird definitiv besser sein


----------



## Abductee (10. März 2014)

*AW: Corsair H60 + Enermax Lüftern*



mfgchris schrieb:


> Ich hab ihn so eingestellt damit ich immer volle leistung habe.
> Wie gesagt ich höhre vom pc nichts und somit stört es mich auch nicht.


 
Dann versteh ich den Sinn nicht warum du die Lüfter tauschen willst?


----------



## mfgchris (10. März 2014)

Abductee schrieb:


> Dann versteh ich den Sinn nicht warum du die Lüfter tauschen willst?



Ich habe im moment den macho drin und dachte vielleicht bessere kühlleistung mit dem h60 zu erreichrn aber der ist mir zu laut... deswegen evtl andere lüfter auf den h60 zu packen.


----------

